# Two Bull Moose......



## rd_ab_penman (Nov 6, 2020)

Applied on Birdseye Maple and two Bull Elk on Curly Maple made for the Bolt Action pen kits. All finished with MINWAX WBOM Clear Satin Polyurethane using my Dipping Method.
Les


----------



## mark james (Nov 6, 2020)

Your blanks are as usual... awesome.  Well done.


----------



## magpens (Nov 6, 2020)

WOW !! . Beaut work !!!

The Glorification of North American Big Game !!


----------



## EBorraga (Nov 6, 2020)

Love those Les!


----------



## tomtedesco (Nov 6, 2020)

Very nice.


----------



## cmiller (Feb 22, 2021)

Really nice, Les. Unless it's a trade secret, can you tell us what you're applying to the blank? What medium is the art?


----------

